
How the marvel of electric light became a global blight to health - laurex
https://aeon.co/ideas/how-the-marvel-of-electric-light-became-a-global-blight-to-health
======
masonic
This is ridiculously narrow minded.

The health consequences of using combustibles (fire, candles, etc.) and
breathing their particulates would be far worse.

